# Midas info



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

can anyone give me some background info/input on the midas??


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

What do you want to know? If you can get your hands on a true midas you will not be disapointed. At least a 100 gallons each, some say 75 gallons but they are much happer in the bigger tanks. There a lot like most other central american cichlids in water conditions and temps. They are very aggressive and males will be tank bangers and owner responsive.

Depending on where you are finding a ture midas could be difficult but if it doesnt matter to you im sure you would be happy with a petco/common lfs midas/red devil mix. They may not behave the same as mine did but most people cant tell the difference from looking at a small fish. 

If you have any specific questions let me know, ive owned them for a few years and had a was breeding them for about 1.5-2 years. I currently only have one left from all the ones I had and im thinking about selling it. Here are two pics I took last month. I need to get some updated ones since his kok is a good size bigger.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice!

My cousin had one along with an albino oscar, the midas was REALLY territorial of anything else other than the AO. It would constantly sift through the gravel, and if you came close enough; it would bite at the glass. I have a few not-so-good pictures of the two. They weren't really taken care of, but the midas was amazing. I wanted to go fishing for them in Florida... but never had the chance while I was up there.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, Midas are some of the most agressive cichlids out there. Would need a 90g at least all to itself, no tankmates. They are very hardy, and get a great size. If you have any specific Q's, ask me or gump. The only one I ever had I sold when I turned about 7" due to me wanting to clear the tank for other uses.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

do you know how fast they might grow per month?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

It really depends on the quality. Mine went from egg-10" in a year.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine grew almost, if not actually, an inch per month. From 2-8" they will shoot in 7-8 months, but after that it slows down.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

And IME they don't really accept thier own size - I've got a 6" female in my 150 with some big (but mellow) tankmates - an oscar and jd that are at least 10-12" long - the female midas is often flaring, displaying, or even lip-locking with the big two (initially she displayed/flared with the oscar, who got bored and ignores her now).
The jd is big enough that when they lip-lock, his (or her - not sure) upper lip ends up high on the midas forehead - so her forehead is constantly getting scraped up.
I swear the midas thinks she's as big as the other two.

I'm installing an egg-crate barrier to see if I can get her healed up (I rescued her from a tank she outgrew, and once I get her healed and looking good I'm going to try to place her in a tank with more suitable tankmates).
Oddly enough - she leaves alone the blue acaras, severums, and dither fish - no aggression issues at all beyond trying to sort out dominance (or maybe breed) with the big two.
(she was all by herself before I got her).


----------



## stretch-1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Gump said:


> What do you want to know? If you can get your hands on a true midas you will not be disapointed. At least a 100 gallons each, some say 75 gallons but they are much happer in the bigger tanks. There a lot like most other central american cichlids in water conditions and temps. They are very aggressive and males will be tank bangers and owner responsive.
> 
> Depending on where you are finding a ture midas could be difficult but if it doesnt matter to you im sure you would be happy with a petco/common lfs midas/red devil mix. They may not behave the same as mine did but most people cant tell the difference from looking at a small fish.
> 
> If you have any specific questions let me know, ive owned them for a few years and had a was breeding them for about 1.5-2 years. I currently only have one left from all the ones I had and im thinking about selling it. Here are two pics I took last month. I need to get some updated ones since his kok is a good size bigger.


are you still wanting to sell him? where are you located?


----------

